# Téléchargement sur dl.free.fr



## magicmimi (10 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais télécharger un fichier de plus de 5 Go sur http://dl.free.fr/

Je crois savoir que la vitesse de téléchargement est bridé la journée si votre fournisseur d'accès n'est pas free lui même c'est bien exact ?

Vu la taille du fichier a chaque fois j'ai un problème de déconnexion avant la fin .. et pas moyen de reprendre le téléchargement ou je l'avais laissé.

Je voudrais donc savoir s'il existe un logiciel spécial permettant la gestion des téléchargements très long et qui permettrait de reprendre là ou en était au cas ou cela plante.
Et enfin, n'y aurait t'il pas moyen de télécharger a une plus grande vitesse durant la journée en faisant croire que notre fournisseur d'accès est free ?

merci de vos réponses


----------



## r e m y (10 Mars 2009)

malheureusement je pense que c'est NON pour chacune de tes questions....


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mars 2009)

il semblerait que sur pc on ai déjà la soluce

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-8933417-dl-free-tool-probleme-de-telechargement


----------



## macaccro (10 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

La réponse se trouve sur le site même de free http://dl.free.fr/

Stokage en ligne	Illimité
Taille max. par fichier	  Web: 1Go  / FTP: 10Go
Nombre de fichiers max.	Illimité
Limite de téléchargement	Illimité
Rétention minimale	30 jours sans téléchargement


Note du modo : magicmimi, ton téléchargement, par où il passe ? Ah ? Par internet ? Ben le forum "Internet et réseau, c'est pas ici ! 

On déménage !


----------



## magicmimi (11 Mars 2009)

bonjour

Pas facile de choisir le bon forum.

Je demandais s'il existait un logiciel pour le téléchargement.

alors forum des applications "Bureautique, *UTILITAIRE*, éducation,"

ou bien ce forum ? pas facile de définir des limites ou des règles exacts !

jm


----------

